# What is your fish count?



## Tracy (Aug 4, 2006)

Just wondering what everyone's total number of fish is at the present time.
I have 31 (in 4 aquariums).


----------



## Nick (Aug 2, 2006)

Um...oh wow I have never done this before! lets seee...I have 26 fish in my 55 gallon aquarium.. all in my sig


----------



## Gump (Oct 26, 2006)

63 fish in 5 tanks. Biggest fish is 36".


----------



## Tracy (Aug 4, 2006)

Wow! Is it an arowana?


----------



## joeshmoe (Aug 2, 2006)

20 fish


----------



## Gump (Oct 26, 2006)

Tracy said:


> Wow! Is it an arowana?


no tessalated moray


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

About 80 fishes.:mrgreen: :tease:
More than 100 if I can count my platies properly. Those crazy fish breed a lot and number is unknown. Platies are in pond.:wink2:


----------



## crazie.eddie (Sep 1, 2006)

32 in my 125
7 in my 20 gallon long L-046 zebra tank
===========
39 TOTAL FISH
+
50 or so assorted shrimps spread out in various tanks, which are mostly in my shrimp tank.

*89* inhabitants in all tanks.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Lol...Eddie, you included the shrimps when the author is only asking for fish.:mrgreen:
Maybe, I should include the pond snails too.:crazy: I think there are about 100 snails and then 1 shrimp.:welldone:


----------



## Tracy (Aug 4, 2006)

Platys in a pond? Ahhh, the benefits of living in the tropics!


----------



## jinithith2 (Oct 23, 2006)

I have 14 fish...in a 10 gallon... :shock: 
soon to be 13 though


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Tracy said:


> Platys in a pond? Ahhh, the benefits of living in the tropics!


Now I understand why people in US are unable to place their fish in the pond. Winter eh?:mrgreen:


----------



## JouteiMike (Oct 7, 2006)

14 right now in my 75 gallon.


----------



## Rebecca (Aug 3, 2006)

I have 15 fish in my 15 gallon (but that includes 3 shrimp and a snail.) I really only have 11 actual fish.


----------



## jlynch76 (Nov 17, 2006)

currently 17 in a 75 down sized to up size
3 black calvus
4 ocetallus gold
2 rainbows
1 giant danio
1 pulcher dafiodil
1 jewel
1 yellow lab
2 lab hongi
1 Sciaenochromis fryeri 
1 red zebra


----------



## Daz (Sep 20, 2006)

I honestly don't know.


----------



## Kathryn (Sep 10, 2006)

Ok, let's add them up, I don't have many, but....

7 +
2+
2+
= 11 
So I have 1 fish, as you can see in my sig. :lol:


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

I'll have to count them out to be sure I don't miss anyone, lol
9 bettas
1 standard pleco (13 inches)
1 angelfish
8 kuhli loaches
8 mollys
2 swordtails
5 coral platys
3 lg fancy goldfish (3 - 7 inches)
1 comet (6 inches)
5 sparkling gouramis
1 rainbow shark (6 inches)
then there's the saltwater...
2 seahorses (soon to have fry)
1 red head goby
1 yellow clown goby
1 lemonpeel angel
1 ocelarris clown
1 yellow watchman goby
and about 8 fish in the 120 reef, though I don't remember all he put in there)
That is excluding inverts, which i have hundreds of
That makes 59 fish in total... but that is in about 30 tanks/bowls
Does this make me a fish geek?
:shock: :roll: :lol:


----------



## tophat665 (Sep 30, 2006)

Never actually run the numbers...
Lets see:
To my right, 6 Neons, 12 pygmy corys, 3 ottos, and a bulldog pleco - 22
Next: 5 black neons, 6 glowlights, 1 bristlenose, 1 clown pleco, 4 sterbas corys and one juli cory - 18 (40)
In the bedroom: 3 Botia Striata, 1 Botia Kubotai, 1 Yoyo Loach, 1 Pallid Sand Loach, 2 Weather loaches - 8 (47)
In the living room: 12 harlequins, 8 cherry barbs, 5 botia striata, 3 kuhlis, 2 bristlenoses, and a pearl gourami - 31 (79)
Plus 3 tanks with over a dozen guppies in each - I don't find it pointful to count live guppies precisely - call it 30 total conservatively (109)

So something over 109 fish.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

bettababy said:


> Does this make me a fish geek?
> :shock: :roll: :lol:


Looks like I still beat you.:tongue: With over 30 platies in the pond included.:mrgreen: Maybe 100 snails will also spice up the count.


----------



## Tracy (Aug 4, 2006)

Blue said:


> Tracy said:
> 
> 
> > Platys in a pond? Ahhh, the benefits of living in the tropics!
> ...


lol Blue, I'm NOT in the US, I'm in Canada! And yeah, fish in a pond here in the winter would be 'fish popsicles'.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Tracy said:


> lol Blue, I'm NOT in the US, I'm in Canada!


Whoops.:crazy: :mrgreen: 


> And yeah, fish in a pond here in the winter would be 'fish popsicles'.


:bluelaugh: Then you get to eat _free_ raw fish at the very least.


----------



## jinithith2 (Oct 23, 2006)

3 tiger barbs
1 common
1 bn
3 peppered cories
1 blackfin cory
2 hatchetfish
1 danio
2 von rio flame tetras
1 gold gourami
1 dwarf puffer

15 fis in total


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

oops, I forgot our 3 koi in the pond outdoors.
Blue, if I could keep something like platys or other tropicals in my outdoor pond, it would be full of them a long time ago, lol
We can't do things like that here...


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

bettababy said:


> oops, I forgot our 3 koi in the pond outdoors.


Hah! Forgetting some of your beloved pets eh? :bluelaugh:


> Blue, if I could keep something like platys or other tropicals in my outdoor pond, it would be full of them a long time ago, lol


Probably.:mrgreen: But mine are less. Thanks to the rasboras that I placed there.:mrgreen: They really help eradicating the fry before platies overrun my pond.:blueshake:


> We can't do things like that here...


Thanks to the winter.







:tongue:


----------



## Tracy (Aug 4, 2006)

dlil said:


> I honestly don't know.


? What?  How many aquariums do you have?!?


----------



## dprUsh83 (Sep 11, 2006)

bettababy said:


> 2 seahorses (soon to have fry)


Pictures!!!


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

dprUsh83 said:


> bettababy said:
> 
> 
> > 2 seahorses (soon to have fry)
> ...


She posted the pictures of her seahorses before.:wink2: Just search for her only thread in Saltwater Pictures and Videos section.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Tracy said:


> dlil said:
> 
> 
> > I honestly don't know.
> ...


Shouldn't that be "aquaria"?:bluelaugh:

I bet he has only one.







If I know him, he owns large fish particularly the gold severums.:mrgreen: He likes monster fishies.:demented:


----------



## girlofgod (Aug 22, 2006)

i have 4 angels, and 2 danios in my 47 gallon

i have 1 red dwarf gourami, 1 sunburst platy, 1 fancy guppy, 2 cories in my 10 gallon

1 sunburst platy in breeding tank

1 betta

so 13 for me!

bri


----------



## alohamonte (Aug 15, 2006)

55gal
6 guppies, 3 swordtails, 7 cherry barbs, 2 pearl gouramis, 5 neon rainbowfish, 5 horsehead loaches. 

= 28 !


----------



## durlanac (Jan 20, 2007)

*35*

35 fishes in 8 Aq.


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

9 fish, 4 invertebrate (shrimp)


----------



## Matt (Jan 20, 2007)

I have:
1 Newt
1 Betta
2 gold fish
6 Adult Plattys
5 or 6 Platty Fry
(I know about Goldfish!)

10 Gallon Tank


----------



## FDStation152 (Jan 20, 2007)

46 in 3 tanks at the moment


----------



## soco1125 (Jan 5, 2007)

I'm guestimating approximately 50+ fishies all together because the guppies breed like nobody's business. They're spread out among 5 tanks in my tiny little house


----------



## j.c fishfan (Oct 3, 2006)

I cant count them all there is to many. 

But i know i have a few 100 

Jamie


----------



## sazzy (Oct 20, 2006)

9 catfish


----------



## lioness501 (Jan 9, 2007)

22 fish in 28 gal(most r ynder an inch) and a frog!


----------



## Jaysn (Dec 13, 2006)

1 F8 puffer
1 guppy
ghost shrimp as puffer food, anywhere from 0 - 24 at a time
Pond and malaysian trumpet snails as puffer food
1 common pleco
2 violet gobi
2 upside down catfish
2 peacock eel
2 senegal bichir
2 african dwarf frogs
1 hillstream loach
1 skunk loach
1 neon tetra
6 red minor tetra
5 red eye tetra
2 honey gourami
5 blue gourami
2 koi
3 goldfish

So 39 fish (not counting the inverts) in: 20 gal brackish, 10 gal hospital/quarantine, 55 gal FW, and ~150 gal pond. Plus two cats, two dogs, and 20 to 100 thousand bees, depending on the season.


----------



## Aquaticmoon (Nov 29, 2006)

Well I have 17 tanks and I'm the process of setting up two twin 55gal aquariums. One SW planted and one fw planted.
Fish count .um.........I don't know, but I can say 200-300. most of them are sm fish that like to school.


----------



## tophat665 (Sep 30, 2006)

Not counting the cloud of guppies in the turtle tank and the unkonwn number of ghost shrimp in the loach motel, the fish count is 133 fish, 6 shrimp, and 1 turtle in 9 tanks from 10 to 75 gallon.


----------



## puff (Feb 12, 2008)

1 fish.....he keeps me on my toes though!
 [/u]


----------



## puff (Feb 12, 2008)

1 fish.....he keeps me on my toes though!
 [/u]


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Wow...old thread revived!

22 total. 16 fish in my 55. 6 in my 10 gallon.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

I lost count. 300 probably.


----------



## Oldman47 (Sep 7, 2007)

I have no idea how many. My endler tanks I would guess at about 100 in the 45 and around 50 in the 20H. Then there is the tank that only has 6 rainbow cichlids, herotilapia multispinosa, and 3 red wag platies for dithers. A 40 breeder has about 5 shrimp, a male betta, 3 tuxedo platies, 4 more juvenile platies and 6 corydoras paleatus. There is my betta sorority tank with 5 female bettas. Then there is my QT that presently has a male betta, 2 otocinclus, a bronze cory and 3 twinbar platies. Then we come to my big community tank, a 125, that has a few guppies, 5 rasboras, 3 corydoras cochui, about 10 black neons, 4 regular neons, 4 corydoras trilineatus, 4 gold barbs, about 10 assorted mollies, a single kribensis and a large angel that I have had for over 3 years. If I have counted right I think that is about 240 give or take about 20. Too much chance for errors in my endler estimate and the day after tomorow there could easily be 10 more than today since those guys are so prolific. None of this counts the empty cycled 29 that is waiting impatiently for a new line of endler to be released to the market. I have seen them and want some real bad.


----------



## SST (Nov 17, 2007)

3 fishies and 1 snail

on the hunt for a new tank, then the count will go up!


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

Does anyone have a calculator I can borrow?


----------



## tophat665 (Sep 30, 2006)

Time for an update:
In the 55: 5 glowlights, 4 black neons, 5 flame tetras, 8 diamond tetras, 5 high finned black tetras; 4 Albino, 8 Sterbas, and 6 Bandit cories; 2 adult Bristlenosed Plecos, approx 4 baby bristlenoses: (51)
In the 20: 6 Lamprologus multifascitus (57)
In the 50: 8 Red Eye Tetras, 5 Botia kubotai, 2 Weather Loaches, 1 Gold Weather Loach, 1 Checkerboard Sand Loach, 1 Bristlenosed Pleco (75)
In the 40: 6 Praecox Rainbowfish, 3 Swordtails, 1 Three Spot Gourami, 1 Glo Fish; 6 Panda and 10 Juvenile Albino Cories; 2 Juvenile Bristlenosed Plecos, and an Unknown number of swordtail Fry that I use as live food for my Bushfish and so are not worth the counting: (104)
In the 15: 8 Threadfin Rainbowfish, 7 Corydoras habrosus, 3 Kuhli Loaches (122)
In the 5: One Male Betta, 2 ADFs (135)
In the 75: 8 Harlequins, 3 Cherry Barbs, 8 Botia striata, 5 Botia almorhae, 3 Siamese Algae Eaters, 1 Opaline and 1 Gold gourami (164)
In the 25: 3 Leopard Ctenopomae and 2 Albino Bristlenosed Plecos (169)
In the other 20: 6 Juvenile Bristlenoses and another dozen bristlenosed Fry, plus a cloud of platy fry (call it 15 of 'em): 202 total

If you add in mystery snails bigger than a nickel, then another 9 in various tanks and a half dozen in the Multi Tank (growing out until I can turn them in for store credit) making the total count 217


----------



## Pleco_stomus (Dec 10, 2007)

11 fish in my 29 gallon

1 j.d.
8 zebra danio's 4 gold, 4 normal
1 cory
1 common pleco

all are small right now, cept the danios i believe are at their max length.


----------

